# backflow devices I am currently testing



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got a nice gig testing all the backflow devices at an industrial facility. The blue duplex set up is 8" RPZs in the boiler house. The red duplex set up is 10 DCs for the fire system. To get the outlet valve to seat, you need to put a pipe wrench in the spokes of the handle and crankkkkk!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice.

That's the kind where the rebuild kits are starting in the 100's. 


How come you don't use a computer gauge. 


I'm not knocking mechanical...we are allowed to test with both in KY.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What's a computer gauge?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did ya see my cup of coffee? I like valves big enough to set my cup on. That's about the only stuff I like to do anymore, is big industrial stuff.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jjbex said:


> What's a computer gauge?


 

It's a computerized backflow testing equipment that is required in Ohio. Cannot use mechanical gauges up there.


It produces a ticket tape of what the valve tested out as, which is given to the local authority as proof that it was done correctly.


All I've used is the mechanical gauges. Been years since I've tested one, never get any calls for them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It's a computerized backflow testing equipment that is required in Ohio. Cannot use mechanical gauges up there.
> 
> 
> It produces a ticket tape of what the valve tested out as, which is given to the local authority as proof that it was done correctly.
> ...


Man that is crazy the computerized ones are expansive as heck. I have a digital one that I never use. I always use my Good old Midwest 845-5 mechanical gauge


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep. Somewhere between 3-5 grand for the digital ones...but that is required in ohio.

I had a guy up there who was a sprinkler fitter who told me he'd buy the gauge, he just wanted me to test them. 

Told him no can do; only licensed in Ky and does not reciprocate to Ohio.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What brand are the DC's?

Did they pass?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> What brand are the DC's?
> 
> Did they pass?


Febco 870V's. Yes, they passed. I just finished today. 28 backflow devices on the site. However, two smaller ones failed, and a duplex 8" set up failed because I couldn't close the outlet valve completely, and test the relief valve differential. Cha-ching!


----------

